# Where is the console



## Lonewolfjustin (Mar 12, 2005)

I am pretty new to 200sx's, I've had mine for a little over a year. It is a '98. I bought the car and on the middle console there wasn't anything for a armrest. It looks like something could snap or bolt into a hold on the backside of the console, but there wasn't anything there. Just a hole that my elbow fits uncomfortable in. Second I haven't been able to find any replacement padded console to put in there. Been thinking about building something out of wood and padding it and sliding it in. But I wanted to find out from yall if there is something you can buy for it. Did it even come with one off the dealership lot? Any help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Only the Sentra SE comes with the arm rest. Contact 1-866-55-Mossy and Greg Vogel can hook u up with one for around $50. They come in Black, grey, and tan, leather, and slide right into the cubby hole. Honestly, I don't know how people drive w/o it, LOL. And, yes, mine came with it stock, my old GXE didn't.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh, didn't know there was an arm rest for that, hmmm. My sentra has the arm rest on the driver seat. That arm rest sounds mor comfortable though, I might look into that.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah I bought mine off some from the forums about 2 years ago. I moded it to lift up with a hinge to make more use of the space. Came out nice.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> Yeah I bought mine off some from the forums about 2 years ago. I moded it to lift up with a hinge to make more use of the space. Came out nice.



any pics or ideas to share about how you modded for a hinge?? I want to cut those two bars off the bottom of mine and hinge it Permanently. Thanks.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

OK then do that and then install a hinge one side onto the under side of the arm rest, then th eother side to the inside of the console hole.....lol Easy as that....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

matcapir said:


> any pics or ideas to share about how you modded for a hinge?? I want to cut those two bars off the bottom of mine and hinge it Permanently. Thanks.


Well basically i went to home depot and got a regular door hinge or cabinet hinge. And if you look on the bottom part of the arm rest where the screws are if you take that piece off there is wood underneath it. So you can drill a few holes in the bottom of that so you can line the holes up with the hinge. It might help if you have a drimal tool also. I used one to make the fit really sung and nice. And then after all that I painted it flat black. When I can/remeber I will take a few pics.


----------



## Lonewolfjustin (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the replies...yes pics would be great to see what it would look like before I bought


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

there are also hinges that lock in place when you open it, that way you can keep the arm rest up so it doesn't crush your burger, or whatever you keep in the center console, just an idear.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

HLBulldog said:


> there are also hinges that lock in place when you open it, that way you can keep the arm rest up so it doesn't crush your burger, or whatever you keep in the center console, just an idear.



Actually mine stay pretty tight when it's up. But then again I have stock seats, so it might be the same with after market and or GXE or XE seats. Well noted! :cheers:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> OK then do that and then install a hinge one side onto the under side of the arm rest, then th eother side to the inside of the console hole.....lol Easy as that....


Ya, no doubt Nos. I've read that some f'd up when trying to do this. I thought it would be a pretty easy mod myself. I think I'll have to take a wack at it tomorrow. If so, I'll post pics of how it turns out.....


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> Well basically i went to home depot and got a regular door hinge or cabinet hinge. And if you look on the bottom part of the arm rest where the screws are if you take that piece off there is wood underneath it. So you can drill a few holes in the bottom of that so you can line the holes up with the hinge. It might help if you have a drimal tool also. I used one to make the fit really sung and nice. And then after all that I painted it flat black. When I can/remeber I will take a few pics.



Cool, thanks for the reply. Post some pics when you get a chance and after I finish, I'll do the same....


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

pics would help out alot as my 99sel didnt come with any type of arm rest and i could really use one because im tired of trying to find a semi-comfortable place for my arm to go


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

2nrguy said:


> pics would help out alot as my 99sel didnt come with any type of arm rest and i could really use one because im tired of trying to find a semi-comfortable place for my arm to go



You might want to also check the sr20 forums. I know there are a few rides there with the armrest. Here is a link.

http://www.sr20forum.com/


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

2nrguy said:


> pics would help out alot as my 99sel didnt come with any type of arm rest and i could really use one because im tired of trying to find a semi-comfortable place for my arm to go


Just lean to the other side!! Lol. Yeah, post some pics. I'm tired of leaning to the door all the time. Wasn't there someone who made theirs from scratch? I wonder if it look ghetto, I dont remember.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i want an armrest too, my arm is getting all scratched up from the CD cases LOL


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well i have pics but for some odd freaking reason Cardomain.com and Printroom.com will let upload pics but is does nothing and i'm tired of dealing. So if some one wants to host the 4 pics just drop a line and email here and I will send them.. Sorry guys....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, here's the dirty interior of my SE-L:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

any takers?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Here you go guys... sorry for the delay. Fixed the prob.


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/805495/1


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Check on www.mossyperformance.com , they should carry the armrest on there. It's about 50 bucks, I think.


Edit: here's a direct link, $45: http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=4311


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Here you go guys... sorry for the delay. Fixed the prob.
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/805495/1


damn, nice job.....dont you love the bucket seats? :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> damn, nice job.....dont you love the bucket seats? :thumbup:


 ab-so-lutly!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's a pretty nice job on the hinge. You should paint the hinge black.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> that's a pretty nice job on the hinge. You should paint the hinge black.



You know I thought I did... But then again you never really see it so I didn't remember. But I think I will do that this weekend. What the hell.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> Here you go guys... sorry for the delay. Fixed the prob.
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/805495/1


very nice, I bought a hinge but I don't think it's going to work, going to have to buy a bigger one....


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

is there any other color besides the black???? and the seats, i dont like them so much so i think i'll swap them with some from a G20 they look like they have more side support for my bigger sides


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

2nrguy said:


> is there any other color besides the black????


tan and grey


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice job on the hinge. 
Ive got the same seats in my 95 sentra I got them from my friend's 200sx


----------

